# heat mat position for roaches?



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

heating 110l wham storage boxes with 11x11 inch habistat heat mats on stats

should i have the mats underneath the tubs, inside the tubs on the bottom, or inside the tub on the side, or outside the tub on the side? 

thanks, tom


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

out side the tub on sides, is what i had when i had my colony and they breed like crazy, stat probe inside 

You want you mat to core half the tub


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

the mat pretty much covers half the tub, i can fit two 'cubes' of 6 egg crates in there snugly and the mat covers the whole underside of one 'cube'

won't all the heat just go into my room if the mat is on the side on the outside?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

TWreptiles said:


> the mat pretty much covers half the tub, i can fit two 'cubes' of 6 egg crates in there snugly and the mat covers the whole underside of one 'cube'
> 
> won't all the heat just go into my room if the mat is on the side on the outside?


I was concerned at first but I found the tub perfectly, don't forget the vent- I cut a nice bit of the lid out and used a pair of the misses tights so they couldn't escape. If you don't get enought airflow the humidity can rocket


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah i have two tubs atm stacked to save space, one's going to be for turks and one for dubia, both have big vents on one side, the water crystals will be nearest the vents and the vent/water side is the opposite side to where the heat mat will go. hopefully it should work as planned and the heat mat will cause convection currents circulating the air.

think i'm going to put the heat mat on the back side on the inside if that makes sense? then more of the heat will be inside the tub instead of being outside, time for temperature tests


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Good luck mate. :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

a polystyrene sheet on the outside of the heat mat will direct all the heat inwards.
B&Q sell single Jablite sheets for £2.18 or ask your local aquarist shop


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

REDDEV1L said:


> a polystyrene sheet on the outside of the heat mat will direct all the heat inwards.
> B&Q sell single Jablite sheets for £2.18 or ask your local aquarist shop


why can't i just put it on the inside, it will be on a thermostat?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't even use a mat anymore with my roaches. Haven't for around 12 months now. They all crowd together in the egg cartons and generate their own heat. Well that's what I'm presuming anyway because they're still breeding to fast.


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

Basin79 said:


> I don't even use a mat anymore with my roaches. Haven't for around 12 months now. They all crowd together in the egg cartons and generate their own heat. Well that's what I'm presuming anyway because they're still breeding to fast.


interesting, so insects generate their own heat like mammals?


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

TWreptiles said:


> interesting, so insects generate their own heat like mammals?


They will yes but you would need a lot of them and still a realitivly warm room. Many people have huge success in breeding them without heat,but all I have seen is very large colony's


----------

